
An Overview of the Scala Programming Language [pdf] (why use Ruby for your startup when you can use Scala?) - amichail
http://www.scala-lang.org/docu/files/ScalaOverview.pdf
======
willarson
I like Scala, and I think Lift is very promising, but to answer the rhetorical
question, I'd use Ruby because Rails is at a more mature stage in its lifetime
than Lift is (I think Lift list just had its 0.2 release). There are some very
promising numbers, and developing with Lift is certainly doable (although
tutorials and docs are relatively scarce compared to other frameworks), but
this may be a good time to harken back to PG's comments about technology firms
who bet on the success of Java Applets (I mean, it kind of feels like Lift is
a one man production, which means you're relying heavily upon someone who
doesn't even know who you are...).

Scala is fantastic though, don't think I'm disagreeing.

------
paulgb
For that matter, there are a dozens of other languages other than Ruby that
would work just as well. Ruby just happens to have a decent framework for it,
that happens to be well known.

Here is a link to wikipedia if you don't want to read the whole PDF:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scala_%28programming_language%29>

~~~
amichail
Unlike Ruby, Scala is statically typed. However, due to local type inference,
you can often omit variable type declarations.

Scala has the Lift Web Framework:

<http://liftweb.net>

------
amichail
Also see:

<http://blog.lostlake.org/index.php?/archives/45-A-real-world-use-of-
lift.html#extended>

